# old delivery bike



## JKT (Jun 5, 2015)

I just picked up one of these delivery bikes its on its way to me now.. I found this 1917 advertisement of it and was wondering if anyone has seen or knows anything about them ??


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 5, 2015)

If You Got It Complete and Original; It'll be a Home Run!!!
Anticipation???? I Understand!!!
Make Sure to Post When Received!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 5, 2015)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## JKT (Jun 5, 2015)

carlitos60 said:


> If You Got It Complete and Original; It'll be a Home Run!!!
> Anticipation???? I Understand!!!
> Make Sure to Post When Received!!!




thanks Carlitos60 !! its mostly complete and original... except the handlebars were changed at some point.. I have found the original style bars for it... it needs a little lovin but its there and not very rusty for being garden art in Florida !! I should have it next week !! I will post photos then ...      thanks Bricycle !!


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 5, 2015)

I wonder what else you picked up recently


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 5, 2015)

Perfect for the farmer's market!


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> I wonder what else you picked up recently





The sky is the limit......


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 5, 2015)

I think Colin in Europe has one of these?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 5, 2015)

A rider could put a bunch of critters in the basket!


----------



## JKT (Jun 5, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> I wonder what else you picked up recently




hahaha !! only you know for sure !! its getting closer.. maybe midweek next week !! then MEOW !!!


----------



## JKT (Jun 5, 2015)

catfish said:


> The sky is the limit......




And Catfish... you know about the stars!!! hahaha !!


----------



## JKT (Jun 5, 2015)

here's another ad I found,  still really don't know who made them .....     :


----------



## vincev (Jun 5, 2015)

Pics.when possible!!


----------



## JKT (Jun 5, 2015)

vincev said:


> Pics.when possible!!




will do !! expected mid week next week... John


----------



## catfish (Jun 6, 2015)

JKT said:


> hahaha !! only you know for sure !! its getting closer.. maybe midweek next week !! then MEOW !!!




I know too.


----------



## JKT (Jun 6, 2015)

catfish said:


> I know too.



I think ???  there's one you don't know about but Sped Man does !! that should show up the following week?? I will post once I get it...


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a delivery bike that's a more common design. That one looks like it was made for very heavy weights. I've seen a lot of delivery bikes, but nothing like that.


----------



## JKT (Jun 6, 2015)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> I have a delivery bike that's a more common design. That one looks like it was made for very heavy weights. I've seen a lot of delivery bikes, but nothing like that.View attachment 218470View attachment 218470




yours is cool !! what make and year is yours ?? nice front fork !! yes the ad for mine says the frame was tested for 1000 lbs. and the basket was tested for 250 lbs. !! I have some delivery bikes but when the seller said he had a old delivery bike I might like I sure didn't expect to see anything like this ???  lol


----------



## gkeep (Jun 6, 2015)

If you get that bike in riding condition you'll need a little black dog named Toto for the basket. Maybe a nice pointy black hat to wear too.

Gary


----------



## JKT (Jun 6, 2015)

gkeep said:


> If you get that bike in riding condition you'll need a little black dog named Toto for the basket. Maybe a nice pointy black hat to wear too.
> 
> Gary




wow !! awesome idea for Halloween !!!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jun 6, 2015)

Very nice! Can't wait to see....


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 6, 2015)

i recently saw a delivery bike like the one in the ad at an auction......i coulda sworn it was british,is yours the black one from that auction?


----------



## JKT (Jun 6, 2015)

no.. mine has been in the sellers collection for many years and moved with them from New York to Florida and is still there right now for another day or two... its American made with American made parts just like listed in the ads ... I have a few photos of it now while its hanging on the edge of their garden by chains and the basket is about half full of leaves... it even has a lizard on the rear fender and frame !! maybe they will send the lizard too !! lol  I'll post those photos with the photos of it when I get it.... I was just told by the seller it will be picked up tomorrow morning and then on its way here..


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 6, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing pics when it arrives. Not sure what years the other ads are from but here's a newer version with 26" wheel. This is from the 1938 Chicago Cycle Supply catalog.


----------



## JKT (Jun 6, 2015)

that's interesting !! mine has the older wheels either wood or clad and has the old block style chain still on it.. the ads I posted were from 1917-1918
still no real mention of a manufacturer....


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 6, 2015)

That is a 1937 CCM light delivery bike. I'm the second owner, and it sat in my basement for 40 years before I had it blasted and painted, 'cause it was rusty.
The forks are Humber duplex forks, quite rare, because if You bent them, they were toast. They are worth more than the frame in England, The forks were put on long before I got it.
CCM was Canada's number one bike company. They made cars, tricycles, motorcycles,and hockey gear as well.
 Nobody knows how many light delivery bikes were made as the records were lost. It's thought there are between 20 and a hundred left


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 10, 2015)

Here's George Bartlett's 1900 patent


----------

